# Nubie in Northeast Iowa's first post



## huskermonster (Sep 28, 2016)

Newbie in many ways, this is the first year of bee keeping and this is the first "blog" I have ever joined. I started this spring with a very nice nuc and a 8 frame deep and a flow hive super. No previous experience but I do so much gardening and lots of fruit trees and berries on a little 4 acres plot and love all the rewards. I do not use chemical on garden and can most all the food we eat from the garden. Obviously staying all natural in the garden and knowing the needs for pollinators. in the last few years we noticed that we hardly ever seen a real honey bee here anymore. It did not take long to discover we are in a bee crisis in the country. So after a little research I decided to join the team and start our own hive. The flow hive sounded like such a great thing that I jumped in during its crowdfunding efforts. We did not produce honey this year, mainly due to lack of experience, we did not get our second brood box on soon enough and then lost a swarm right before the fall flow. I currently have not actually used the flow hive so I really cannot say if I like it or not. But I will say without the flow hive I would not be where I am today, I would have never considered starting out with a traditional hive just because I was scared of bees and the flow hive format gave me the security that I would not have to "work the bees". Of course that is wrong too. Anyway, I have read a lot of articles that do not like the flow hive, I have no opinion yet, but I am glad I did it if for no other reason that I am no hooked on beekeeping. We are planning on starting up with 4 to 6 more hives this spring with nucs like last spring. I am so much comfortable working around the bees now I will not get another flow hive, I am looking forward to starting some traditional hives.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the BeeSource, don't forget to keep your head in the box


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! If you ever do flow that super get it tested with a hygrometer or eat it all in a couple days, as it may be nectar (have too much moisture).


----------



## huskermonster (Sep 28, 2016)

Yep that is what I heard, I am going to keep it up until I know the truth. I am really excited to start some new colonies this spring as well. Newbie mistake #1 start with only one hive!


----------



## TheGreatGatsbee (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello, Huskermonster! Fellow Iowan here. Afraid I can offer you very little more than a hi at this point as a newb myself.. I don't even have a hive! 

NE Iowa is a beautiful place and I spend a lot of time up there near Fayette, as well as many of the trout streams up that way. 

Glad to see you onboard!


----------



## huskermonster (Sep 28, 2016)

My daughter goes to school in Fayette, but we are down at LaPorte City. Having lots of fun with the bees so far they have been very tolerant of my inexperience so far. Are you planning on getting bees in the spring?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum from south of Des Moines!


----------

